# Clé 3G+ Internet everywhere Orange



## Clemapo (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Juste un petit topic au cas où des personnes, comme moi, auraient des soucis pour installer la clé 3G+ Huawei E160 d'internet everywhere, d'Orange qui n'est, à la base, pas compatible avec l'OS 10.6 !

J'ai cherché sur le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution, je la poste donc "au cas où" 

Cette clé fonctionnait parfaitement bien sous Vista, donc, je ne me suis pas méfiée en l'installant sur mon MBP puisqu'il était indiqué sur la boite OS 10.4 et OS 10.5. Ben oui, pourquoi cela n'aurait il pas fonctionné sous OS 10.6 ? Moi, la naïve nouvelle utilisatrice de mac, j'y ai cru...

Lorsqu'on installe la clé, tout va bien mais  à l'issue, là où on devrait pouvoir donner son code pin et se connecter, une petite fenêtre "pas d'appareil trouvé" apparait...

J'ai désinstallé et réinstallé plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que je comprenne qu'il y avait un problème de pilote non compatible.

Je suis donc allée, direct, sur le site d'Orange, où je n'ai, bien sur, pas trouvé le pilote pour OS 10.6 !!!

Je suis allée sur le site de Huawei et pas de pilote non plus !!!

Mais en fouinant, j'ai trouvé sur le forum d'orange un gars qui avait réussi en passant par.... SFR !!! Bravo orange, la honte !

http://entraide.orange.fr/assistanc...huawei-e160-everywhere-et-code-puk.html?dub=1

Il suffit donc de télécharger le pilote Vodafone, après avoir installé celui d'orange (présent sur la clé), même s'il ne fonctionne pas, et apparemment les failles d'Orange se trouvent comblées par le pilote SFR ! Bien sûr, SFR ne reconnait pas la carte SIM orange, mais la connexion via internet everywhere d'Orange est dorénavant possible !

Ouf ! Sauvée


----------



## Jean-Jacques Cortes (27 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour cette excellente astuce. Pour info, ça marche également sous Mac OS X 10.7 Lion.
Honte à Orange et merci Vodafone.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (4 Août 2011)

Aie, bonsoir, j'était en train de galérer sur ce probe et faisait des recherches chez orange et ailleurs et je tombe sur ce poste.
Alors merci pour l'info, je vais installer de suite


----------



## Yvelan72 (21 Août 2011)

Jean-Jacques Cortes a dit:


> Merci pour cette excellente astuce. Pour info, ça marche également sous Mac OS X 10.7 Lion.
> Honte à Orange et merci Vodafone.



Je confirme. Sauf que je n'arrive pas à modifier les paramètres d'Internet Everywhere, en particulier l'utilitaire ne se lance pas à l'insertion de la clé, et ensuite lorsque je le lance (manuellement) il me demande toujours mon mot de passe. Mais bon, à part ces deux très petits problèmes, ça fonctionne.

Honte à Orange !!!!!!

A+


----------



## davidoff (23 Août 2011)

J'ai eu - pas longtemps - une clé 3G Huawei avec un abo Internet Everywhere Orange. Une vraie "cata". Mon Mac plantait régulièrement avant même de se connecter en 3G. Du coup, j'ai tout arrêté, et avec l'offre ADSL de SFR, on a accès à quasiment tous les hotspots Wi-Fi en France en illimité et ça marche nickel ! Même si c'est moins pratique qu'une clé 3G avec laquelle on est "censé" pouvoir se connecter partout.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2011)

IL y a d'autres fils concernant Lion et ces clés 3G Huawei

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/cle-huawei-sous-lion-796222.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/cle-3g-orange-non-reconnue-sous-lion-765982.html

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/cle-3g-bouygues-telecom-huawei-1552-a-773462.html


----------



## Yvelan72 (28 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> IL y a d'autres fils concernant Lion et ces clés 3G Huawei
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/cle-huawei-sous-lion-796222.html
> 
> ...



Cela ne MARCHE PAS. Le premier lien donne un pilote qui permet la reconnaissance du matériel (clé huawei), mais le logiciel Internet Everywhere ne fonctionne pas mieux pour autant. Visiblement pas porté en 64 bits, le paramétrage pour les paramètres de connexion est impossible à saisir (fenêtres qui s'ouvrent et se ferment immédiatement).

Les autres liens ne concernent pas la clé que j'utilise.

Merci donc, mais toujours la honte à Orange !!!!

A+


----------



## Milhouse (15 Septembre 2011)

J'ai aussi eu le problème avec ma clé E1752 de chez Orange, j'ai installé ceux fournis sur le site dl.free.fr indiqué plus haut, j'ai égalément téléchargé ensuite un logiciel depuis le site d'Huawei : http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwi...=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDExMjQ=

Au premier abord rien ne fonctionnait mais finalement après un redémarrage une des 2 manips à dû porter ses fruits puisque ça fonctionne à l'heure actuelle via l'interface Internet Everywhere d'Orange qui s'ouvre quand on branche la clé.


----------



## emge (6 Octobre 2011)

Jean-Jacques Cortes a dit:


> Merci pour cette excellente astuce. Pour info, ça marche également sous Mac OS X 10.7 Lion.
> Honte à Orange et merci Vodafone.



Après que ma clé ait fonctionné sur un HP avec Vista, j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro et rencontré le même problème que le vôtre sur Snow Léopard... Je suis allé avec mon nouvel ordi et ma clef à mon magasin habituel France Télécom (Galerie marchande du Carrefour de Chelles) et un technicien me l'a installé en quelques minutes en modifiant les paramètres : mais je n'ai pas suivi le processus à cette époque qui était d'ailleurs payant).

Aujourd'hui, après avoir installé "Lion" j'ai fait une mauvaise manip et désactivé ces paramètres !!! ce qui m'a fait me retrouver devant le même problème que le vôtre... qui était le mien il y a 1 an...  retour chez France Télécom... le technicien étant absent jusqu'à vendredi je consulte ce forum... et installe le pilote vodafone comme vous l'indiquez... ça marche aussi !

Je peux donc témoigner qu'un réglage paramètre existe, mais qu'il faut s'adresser à la bonne personne (à Chelles). Je vais d'ailleurs y retourner dès que possible et vous tiendrais au courant. J'espère que je rencontrerai le même expert en Apple.

Un grand merci en tous cas pour m'avoir fait découvrir Vodafone qui - contre son gré - arrive à faire fonctionner Orange : il affiche qu'il ne peut pas... mais le fait quand même !


----------



## macphi (4 Novembre 2011)

Incroyable mais vrai. J'etais bloqué et je cherchais desesperement chez orange une solution... J'ai téléchargé l'api vodaphone/sfr. Cela n'a pas marché mais ma clef fonctionne à nouveau via orange.
Merci à toutes et à tous!


----------



## davincent (30 Novembre 2011)

merci a vs
car apres l achat de mon nouveau mac, impossible de brancher la clé 3G
ms avec le pilote vodafone, ça marche
les 2 s'ouvrent, ensuite il faut fermer vodafone
j'ai pu changer mes paramètres, car le .ie ne marche pas
il faut passer par .fr
vu sur un autre post
et ensuite la connexion est active
encore merci et bonne journée


----------



## ssm (12 Août 2012)

La mise à jour du kit de connexion Orange sur le site de support orange fonctionne correctement avec mac OS 10 Mountain Lion http://telechargement.assistance.orange.fr/bess/Business_Everywhere_pro_E1752.dmg .


----------

